# Windows Media Player keeps opening



## OhhhNooo (Nov 7, 2004)

When i'm on my machine out of the blue windows media player pops up. when i close it, it pops up again. Over and over it keeps opening. It does'nt happen all the time but when it does it never stops and it's driving me insane.
I've tried spyware programs spybot S&D and ad-aware but i still have this problem. It found an item recently that said unique windows media ID or somthing to that effect.
Please Help.


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

OhhhNooo said:


> When i'm on my machine out of the blue windows media player pops up. when i close it, it pops up again. Over and over it keeps opening. It does'nt happen all the time but when it does it never stops and it's driving me insane.
> I've tried spyware programs spybot S&D and ad-aware but i still have this problem. It found an item recently that said unique windows media ID or somthing to that effect.
> Please Help.


clean out your "temp internet files & cookies" and history.
run this in safe mode then reboot.

to do this look in your "internet options" icon in your control panel or go to 
the top of your browser and click on "tools" it will be listed there.


----------

